# Associates Degree?



## johnsonKA21 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi, I just recently graduated in May with a bachelor's degree in Advertising and Multi-media.  I've always had a passion for photography, and spent a majority of my college years as the newspaper photographer and sports photographer, as well as doing various weddings and couple portraits to try and work on my skills.  However, after taking two photography classes in college, I want more.  I recently talked to my old boss and she suggested an associates degree in photography instead of my masters, since masters is more focused on the business end and not learning the basics. I feel that I need to learn more about lighting because I don't feel comfortable with my skills yet, although people have told me I need to be more confident in them.

Anyway, I was curious where you suggest I pursue this extra degree?  I'm currently an AmeriCorps member, so I'm totally, 100% poor.  I found a really good photography degree in Denver, Colorado at the Art Institute, but after talking to the admissions person for 1/2 an hour, I learned that it would cost around $50,000 for a 1 /12 year commitment.  I'm sorry, but that's crazy!  I'm already in debt from my bachelor's, and my bachelor's total cost less than one year at this college! I'm sure there must be somewhere better to go, so I'm hoping you guys have some suggestions for me!  Or maybe there is another option I haven't considered...

Thank you so much!


----------



## DC-Photog (Nov 5, 2010)

First off, let me congratulate you for wanting to learn about the profession. 

That said, I would not go into additional education debt, yet. I'd explore the option first and make sure it's what you really want to do. Universities and community colleges offer general education courses to the public throughout the year. They generally don't count toward a degree, but they're full of useful "how-to" info and can be very affordable. 

Thumbing through the latest mailer I received from one school, I saw several photography courses ranging from $150 to $500. You might pick up the basics from this type of course and then try to find a photographer to assist or intern with. 

Also, run a search for photography seminars in your area. They are generally inexpensive and can be useful.  

The only photographers I personally know with a photography-related degree are a couple news photographers. I shoot weddings, and most of my friends in the profession have marketing backgrounds. I majored in history and worked for the chemical industry.


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 5, 2010)

Your best bet would be to look into NYIP or Penn Foster. Both would be a good way to get going for next to nothing. And if you want to keep going you can transfer the credit from these two programs to an ass degree of your choice. Hope it helps.


----------

